# help for choosing right system



## manav.kaushal (Dec 18, 2009)

I am going to build an htpc for my small room(20 metre square) and going to connect it to my hdtv with an hdmi cable 

I need to buy the right speaker sytem(5.1) for my room....kindly suggest me a powerful home theatre system which i can plug into my sound card.(a great system considering the size of my room)

Also suggest me a sound card that has all the latest surround sound technologies(dolby and dts) and has enough firepower for a high end surround system.


P.S: I need a speaker sytem that is balanced and no distortion experience is felt at high volume.....in short i need hall like effect in my small room.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I am going to guess that money is an issue as it is for most of us. I might recommend that you get Altec Lansing FX5051 5.1 surround speakers. These seem to be very nice. I haven't heard them myself, but I have a set of 2.1 speakers that have great range and they are 4 years old now. 

I am not sure about a sound card for you, as that isn't my expertise. 

Cheers!


----------

